# need drivers for GATEWAY MFATXPNT NMZ 500SE



## caribebflo (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,..newbie here and glad to find this site..hope someone can help.
i have a GATEWAY MFATXPNT NMZ 500SE,AND NEED drivers for...

ethernet controller
multimedia audio center
sm bus controller
video controller {vga compatable}

i recently reinstalled XP HOME edition but all of the above have yellow question marks on them and i cannot get online.

im currently on another pc and im hoping someone here can help me find and download the the things listed above and explain how i download them and onto a cd or a pocket drive and then how to install on the GATEWAY...im not too pc swift so again im hoping for specific directions, etc....thanks everyone,
Jim


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/mydl.asp?tab=MY&os=Windows XP


----------

